# Clutch claw



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Anyone know of a good site to buy a clutch claw from?


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Forgive my ignorance but what is a 'Clutch Claw'?
Phil.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Its a fairly hefty bit of metal that fits around your clutch pedal etc and locks to stop some dear soul from pinching your van. Same idea as a steering wheel lock but a lot harder to get off.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that, I learn something new every day. Does the other end fit round the steering wheel like a Crooklok?
Phil.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thank God it is a Clutch Claw. I thought it said Crutch Claw and was debating whether i should be a little more respectful to Helen.


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Just bought a Clutch Claw from Screwfix. Ordered over the internet late one night and arrived within 36 hours. Sorted it out and it seems really good.

Jeanann


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Thank God it is a Clutch Claw. I thought it said Crutch Claw and was debating whether i should be a little more respectful to Helen.


The answer is .........Yes you should :wink:

and thanks Jeanne will try screwfix, didn't realise they did them

and no phil it doesn't, it locks the brake and clutch pedals together and holds them together against the bulkhead.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Helen I really didn't know, but if they work as you describe that would not stop someone driving the vehicle away if they could get the engine started or towing it if they couldn't start it, or am I missing something here ( my brain perhaps ) ?


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

You are probably quite right, but there again most security devices can be overcome somehow and eventually, but as the police etc keep saying the average thief is an opportunist and something like a clutch claw would make him/her move on to the next easier picking. Not sure I would like to try and move a van without main brakes tho.All I am after is a visible deterent with the clutch claw, and am going to fit Heo locks to the cab doors, which would prevent someone smashing the cab windows then opening the doors, and get a better lock for the van door, which I am still researching, after that its in the lap of the gods. :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Are the plasticy bubble type windows on the home bit easy to smash and get into or is it irrelevent as the van windows can be smashed with impunity.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Helen

This was posted on the MMM Forum

clutch claw good condition for sale, fits fiat/peugeot £55 00 plus postage 01400 281795

It might be worth a call.

Don


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

I'm very much in favour of security and I don't wish to labour the point much more but surely something that stops the steering wheel being turned would be much more effective than something which makes it slightly more difficult to change gear and makes one use the handbrake instead of the footbrake. I'm sure there are much better extra security measures that you could take, door alarms, engine immobiliser, internal motion detectors etc.. Just tryingto be helpful, but not succeeding?
Phil.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

I am probably not explaining how the claw works very well Phil have a look at Centinels site on http://www.centinel.org.uk and hopefully that will make things a bit clearer, the reason I decided to go down this route was it seems to me that a lot of steering locks can be overcome a lot quicker,and everything I have read about the clutch claw is very positive. I spoke to Centinel this morning they are very helpful and there latest claw has a flashing LED to make it highly visible at night. I didn't want to have an internal motion indicator as the van is very secure when parked at home, and that would be useless if I wanted to leave my pup in the van whilst shopping, etc. It seems to me that most people ignore, to a large extent car alarms, plus that would have not much deterent if I had left the van in a parking spot say in Scotland whilst I went for a day walk, as there would be not a lot of people around to hear it. I agree an engine immobiliser would be a good idea and I may well have one fitted, but my main reason for thinking of security is a first line of defence. Don't think you could ever make a van totally secure, as Pusser rightly said the side windows are vunrable and it has also been pointed out in the past that the roof lights are also an access point. I bet I could get through my external locker too if I put my mind to it! Thank you for your comments I do appreciate them and you have made me think about an immobiliser  
Helen


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I think the Clutch Claw is an excellent bit of kit and rare enough to put off most opportunist thieves. I would not go anywhere else other than Centinel, they are incredibly helpful


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I don't know the total specification of the Clutch Claw.

Two points: 1. IF the Clutch Claw totally prevents movement of clutch and brake pedals AND both the clutch and the footbrake are applied, then it's almost foolproof.
2. BUT if the footbrake and clutch are merely linked together, the vehicle can still be driven, by putting the vehicle in gear, then starting the engine (the vehicle will lurch forward and hopefully start) and off you go in whatever gear you started in (probably second). When it's time to stop, physically knock the gear out of mesh and into neutral and haul on the handbrake.

My observation only, and I've not examined the device.

Any comments from users?

Barry


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

The point I was trying to make earlier was similar to the above, also it is fairly easy to drive and change gears without using the clutch at all. It's all a matter of timing. I have driven quite large vehicles, 5 and 10 ton, without using the clutch, and although it takes a bit of practice to get it right it really isn't that difficult.
Phil.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Quite, Phil.

Unless the clutch is retained in the depressed position (not a good idea from the hydraulics point of view, I wouldn't have thought) the lack of a clutch doesn't present too much of a problem. And unless the brake is held 'on' (again maybe not a good idea hydraulically?) having no footbrake isn't a great obstacle.

Can someone who has a Clutch Claw comment? I'm sure the manufacturer will dismiss criticism.

Barry


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

I would have thought that applying the devise to the accelarator and either clutch or brake would be a better idea!! or am I missing something too?


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

A security product is only as good as it claims to be when it is put under the sort of test condition it is designed for. It seems pointless debating the points raised unless someone has been (un)fortunate to have experienced a 'real life' test scenario.

I just hope that my clutch claw continues to be a good visible deterrent and I don't have to post any 'test results' in the future. In my view, it's a well made product and a good enhancement to the security of our m/home. 

I know it is easy for an experienced driver to mash (not mesh  ) the gears without using a clutch, but has anyone tried using the handbrake on a 3+ tonne vehicle for an extended time at speed. It ain't effective folks :? .


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Ken, would it be possible (assuming that it's advisable) to keep either or both pedals depressed, by adding something to the Clutch Claw/steering column/floor/bulkhead?

A firmly depressed brake pedal would obviously prevent the vehicle driving off (easily, anyway), and the depressed clutch would mean no motive power getting to the wheels - a double security bonus.

If so, I think the security that the Clutch Claw offers could be improved immeasurably.

Barry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Jeeeze... I'm off to bed. This is too deep for someone who is domestically challenged.


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

Barry, the appeal for me was it's relative simplicity compared to say a steering wheel disc lock or external wheel clamp. Both of these items can be very effective depending on quality but are heavy and bulky. The clutch claw, once set up to the individual vehicle, is a simple piece of equipment to use and store (sits nicely under a seat in our Ducatto).

As to the merits of altering the function of this particular device, sorry, I couldn't answer that one.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Just thought I would update you as I got the claw today, is a very substantial bit of metal. It did take me a bit of fiddling to get it fitted the first time, but think that was my fault not the claws. But now it's fine and the brake and clutch pedals do not move more than about 1/4 inch if that. The LED is very bright and quite big and shows up well. I am very pleased with it :wink:


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Congratulations on your new arrival, I hope you'll both be very happy.  
Seriously though I also hope that you never have to find out how well it works.
Phil.


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

Hi

We brought one of these police spec boots for ours you know one of those very bright highly visable yellow things. The good thing about it that once you have got it set for your van it breaks down quite quickly and reasonably compact and fits in the back locker. The van is immobilised and we put a crook lock on the steering wheel if we are only leaving it for a short while with the dogs in. If we leave it say go for a day walk we put the boot on. As you all say if a thef is determin to get in and steel well that is often in the lap of the gods.


Rolley


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Helen!

You might be able to help me.

I've had my Clutch Claw for months now, but when I bought it off John (Centinel - went and picked it up from his house before we got the van) he said he wasn't sure if it was the right settings for our Ford Transit-base vehicle, and that I might need to hacksaw off a few mms from the bottom of the metal poles to make it fit snug.

Well, I haven't been able to get the van to John's for him to do it - so I wondered if you had a clue what I should do?

I have a bag of those square "extenders" that you can fit on to the main part of the Claw, but other than that I don't have a clue.

When it's fitted it moves about quite a lot - the rubber foot doesn't sit firmly on the bulkhead.

Hmm...


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: this was very interesting and i think i got the gist of it,
and now pussers gone to bed with his crutch claw, don't tell him he missed one with a red light on !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

I have the details of how to alter the claw to fit if you change your van, could e mail them to you or even be very old fashioned and post it as it is A4 and would probably take a time to e mail (yes I know I should know how to zip files, but I don't  ) which doesn't bother me as I am Broadband. But if you prefer could pm you with the details. Let me know which you would like.
I would just like to mention that I had contacted Centinel yesterday as I was having trouble fitting the claw not only was the guy very helpful, but he phoned me back this morning to check that was all OK! You don't often get service like that


----------



## 88916 (May 10, 2005)

Phil
I had a Van Bitz system on my last van which included door alarms immobiliser & motion sensors. Quite an expensive system, it didn,t stop the b******s stealing it. a total waste of money. I now keep the van in secure storage not cheap but at least I sleep easier.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Reading these threads the idea is appealing to me as extra security that can be seen. 

How large / heavy are these things ? and are they easily/quickly fitted


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Have a look on the website http://www.centinel.org.uk/ for more details. I guess the unit is about 12inches x 4 and weighs about 2lbs, sorry to be a bit vague but van is at farm and I'm not! It is the usual steering wheel lock yellow, but mine has a flashing led which is quite bright even in daylight, Haven't seen it at night cos I'm never up when it gets dark!
As to fitting I would think most people would have no trouble. The unit is set to your van model etc by Centinel and there are spacers which you add or subtract to give a custom fit, once that has been achieved it takes literally 2 seconds to fit and lock. My fitting was a bit fiddly probably because I neede to use the spacers and wasn't sure what I was doing, plus the fact I tend to get a bit brain dead by eight o clock, but hey I got there in the end! As I said the guy at Centinel is incredibly helpful.


----------

